# leopard gecko breeding season?



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

just wondering what months are breeding season for leopard gecko's?


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

i think its February to August, maybe September.
someone may know exact months but i think that is a rough estimate


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep, Feb to Sept.


----------

